# AMF?Cwc Roadmaster age????



## vincev (Jul 29, 2012)

The serial number is B81675 56?  I am not sure if that last number is a six. Probably 1956?? Picked up yesterday.The seller has other old bikes so I told him about the Cabe.Hopefully he will join up.Someone added a Delta Ray on it.I looked at other Pleasure Liners and I think the headlight might have been an option because I have seen a few with no light or mounting bracket.I wish it would have had the Luxury Liner headlight.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats a beauty, looks almost  spotless! If indeed it is a 56 then its AMF,someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think 54 was the last year for CWC.


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi old rider.The decals still have CWC but the headbadge also has AMF and also there is an AMF decal on the back of the rear carrier.


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 29, 2012)

OldRider said:


> someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think 54 was the last year for CWC.




CWC was purchased by AMF in 1951. 1956/57 was the period of physical transition from the Cleveland Welding factory in Cleveland to the new factory in Little Rock Arkansas. It has not yet become clear to me exactly when production ended in Cleveland and when it began in Little Rock. Likely there was some overlap. The bicycle in this thread is a 1956 model (if the 6 in 56 is a six!) After the move there was no reason to mention Cleveland on the seat mast decal so it was removed from the later decals. Probably this is an end-of-the-line Cleveland bike, but it is certainly possible that the decal change was not implemented immediately and some early Little Rock bikes still claimed a Cleveland connection.


----------



## slick (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW!! That's a gorgeous original paint bike! The red grips really pop also with the red pinstriping. The whole bikes looks original except the headlight and the chain ring. Chainring looks like a Shelby daisy sprocket but i'm not sure why someone would swap it?? Maybe has something to do with the manufacturng question you asked? Either way, that's a beautiful bike. Black and white bikes are just killer in my opinion!


----------



## slick (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you post up a picture of the hedabadge and the little V decal on the rear rack? They look very kool! Love that bike!!


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 29, 2012)

AMF/Cleveland Welding inherited the Shelby chain ring when they purchased the remains of Shelby in 1953/54 and used it on many models for many years. I don't have a ready reference for the specs for a 1956 Pleasure Liner but I am inclined to believe the originality of the Rocket Ray because AMF/CWC used paint-matched Rocket Rays on other model in that general time period.


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2012)

Here ya go Slick.Cleaned up chrome today.bike looks unmolested.Horn works but not light.Yet.Tires are original and not dry rotted.


----------



## slick (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in LOVE!! When you decide to sell it let me know. Very Kool!!!


----------



## Boris (Jul 29, 2012)

A Pleasure Liner eh? That's sure one that I won't be buying off of you when you're done with it, no matter how much you clean it. It looks nice now though. Good Score!


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2012)

AAHHH.... Your right Dave the name fits  but its hard to ride and have pleasure at the same time.Its ok I can still ride with no hands.


----------



## krazikev (Dec 9, 2020)

What yr is this one and is the sproket correct to the bike? Thanku


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

krazikev said:


> What yr is this one and is the sproket correct to the bike? Thanku
> 
> View attachment 1315448



Probably built in 1957 or 1958, and the sprocket is correct. I've posted one very close to this in this thread:








						1957 Roadmaster Pleasure Liner | Middleweight Bicycles
					

I like these '50's AMFs, sometimes against my better judgement. I think 1958 was the last year for either the Pleasure Liner or the Luxury Liner, so this was getting towards the end. 1957 was the last year for the kickstand plate, I've seen it on some of the early cantilever frames, but it...




					thecabe.com


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2020)

@krazikev  I just saw the bike on Facebook...$300 seems steep.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

krazikev said:


> What yr is this one and is the sproket correct to the bike? Thanku
> 
> View attachment 1315448



The serial number will be either stamped under the bottom bracket or on the left drop-out. If you get the chance, post more pictures and we can probably nail down the year. 1958 was the last year for the Pleasure Liner.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @krazikev  I just saw the bike on Facebook...$300 seems steep.



@HARPO, I thought of you when I saw this. You didn't buy it, did you?








						The good deals don't last long. | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Posted yesterday, already sold. https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/396321448313341




					thecabe.com


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2020)

Oilit said:


> @HARPO, I thought of you when I saw this. You didn't buy it, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please tell me this _wasn't_ local to me here on Long Island.  I'm looking _all the time_ and didn't see this one!! Wait...I just saw OHIO...whew!!!


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Please tell me this _wasn't_ local to me here on Long Island.  I'm looking _all the time_ and didn't see this one!!



No and it wasn't local to me either. More's the pity.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2020)

This Roadmaster is local to me...but not at that price.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2020)

Fork appears to be bent...


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

HARPO said:


> This Roadmaster is local to me...but not at that price.



I see what you mean. I was going to say if it's in good shape and you want it, it might be worth making an offer, but that's going to need some work, and the Rocket Ray is missing as well.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

Here's another one currently listed in Missouri that looks complete and straight. They're off on the year and there's some paint loss on the tank, but the price appears negotiable.




__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

Looking back, I notice that @vincev's bike has a forged fork. 1956 must have been the last year for that.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 9, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Looking back, I notice that @vincev's bike has a forged fork. 1956 must have been the last year for that.



Good eyes!


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Please tell me this _wasn't_ local to me here on Long Island.  I'm looking _all the time_ and didn't see this one!! Wait...I just saw OHIO...whew!!!



It was on long island I just bought it for 100, it is cleaning up like new


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Looking back, I notice that @vincev's bike has a forged fork. 1956 must have been the last year for that.



What do u mean by forged fork


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @krazikev  I just saw the bike on Facebook...$300 seems steep.



Got him down to 100 he needed money was moving


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

Did a few spots to show difference  will send more pics after I clean it up


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @krazikev  I just saw the bike on Facebook...$300 seems steep.



Got it for 100 long island area


----------



## Oilit (Dec 10, 2020)

krazikev said:


> What do u mean by forged fork



The lower fork is forged in one piece and then the steering tube is welded on (like a Schwinn Varsity from the '60's or '70's). On the later versions, the fork is a welded assembly with three plates at the top holding the fork legs. The plates are covered by the chrome cap, but here's a picture of a 1958 AMF-built Shelby that shows the forks without the cap.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 10, 2020)

krazikev said:


> Got it for 100 long island area



Much better! You can't go wrong at that price!


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

So after a few hours she is all cleaned up and waxed, what do u think?


----------



## HARPO (Dec 10, 2020)

krazikev said:


> It was on long island I just bought it for 100, it is cleaning up like new



I meant the Schwinn Continental, lol, not the Roadmaster. No interest in that one.


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

See I am the opposite I had a chance on a continental locally for 150 but passed it up for this, I much like this one better, but to each his own


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 10, 2020)

krazikev said:


> So after a few hours she is all cleaned up and waxed, what do u think?
> 
> View attachment 1316507



Is it my eyes, the camera angle, or is the fork bent a little.

In reference to an earlier thread, Chesterfield, MO is a St Louis suburb.


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Is it my eyes, the camera angle, or is the fork bent a little.
> 
> In reference to an earlier thread, Chesterfield, MO is a St Louis suburb.



Bent slightly but for 100 beans i cant go wrong, still rides great


----------



## krazikev (Dec 10, 2020)

So here is the serial number but from what everyone here is saying it is a 1956 but I don't see any 6 the 9 is the last number but u guys can't be that far off can u ? There is a 3 and a 2 in there, sorry pic got cut off


----------



## Oilit (Dec 10, 2020)

krazikev said:


> So here is the serial number but from what everyone here is saying it is a 1956 but I don't see any 6 the 9 is the last number but u guys can't be that far off can u ? There is a 3 and a 2 in there, sorry pic got cut off
> 
> View attachment 1316695



Roadmaster bicycles were introduced by the Cleveland Welding Company sometime in 1935. In 1951 they were bought by AMF. A man called Phil Marshall put together a list covering CWC/AMF serial numbers from 1935 until the early '60's in this thread:








						Cleveland Welding S/N Project...See Page 58 Post 576 for chart | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Scott,  I believe Phil (RMS37) was working on this chart but he has been long gone from these threads.  Not sure if someone else is/was working on one but I would love to see this info on a chart.




					thecabe.com
				



And in post #527 @Starnger posted a nice pdf version of it. According to Phil's list, "G" was AMF's code for 1957 (if you take 1951 as "A" then 1957 is "G"). They started using separate marks for the year in 1952.


----------

